# Winter Tire Tech



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*SIZING WINTER TIRES*
Does your Vdub, use wide, low profile tires that are mounted on large diameter wheels? Are your tires Three Season or merely All-Season Tires? If you're going to drive through lots of snow this year you'll want your winter tires and wheels in sizes that help put the laws of physics on your side. A wide, low profile or large tire has to "plow" a wide path through snow which causes more resistance. When you select a narrow(er) Winter Tire for your vehicle, the narrower the tire, the easier you can get through snow. The homework of making sure that there is sufficient load capacity and the appropriate diameter for your vehicle is all verified.
"Minus Sizing" is simply traditional "Plus Sizing" techniques used backwards. For
example, a 2001 Volkswagen Jetta GLX VR6 would store its original P205/55R16
size tires in favor of a "Minus One" size of P195/65R15 tires on 15" (Steel) wheels.
In this example, not only would snow traction be enhanced, but the cost of a "Base
Model" or "Minus Size" wheel and snow tire package is usually lower than a package
maintaining your vehicle's original size tires and wheels. Available for many vehicles.
Call me, Alex ext 294 for information on a package for yours.

.
.

*PERFORMANCE CATEGORIES*

............................
*Performance Winter*
If you are considering this catagory, you should be willing to
trade or sacrifice a little deep snow & a considerable amount
of ice traction for enhanced dry road handling.

• H Speed Rating or higher. 
• 60 series and lower profile/aspect ratio...FYI: All 60 series and
lower are considered "low profile."

• Begin with less tread depth, have different, somewhat less
effective "ice compounds." 
These tires are originally designed to meet the needs of winter
driving on European highways i.e., high speed potential. For us
here in North America, the characteristics of these tires, equates
to the driver's desire to maintain some of the performance handling
capabilities that your vehicle has with it's non-winter tires on it.
They trade a little ice and snow traction for enhanced handling
on dry roads and high speed capability and manuverability.

.
.

*Studless Ice & Snow* 
If you are considering this catagory, you should be willing to
sacrifice the enhanced dry road handling that the above listed
Performance Winter Tires provice. With this catagory of Winter
tire, you want to maximize snow and ice traction of your vehicle.

• Q-Speed Rated some models S or T speed rated. 

• These tires begin with deeper tread depth, and have an extremely
effective "ice compound." Because these tires are very focused for
the best traction possible traction, for the worst possible driving
conditions that you will potentially encounter, the tires in this
catagory, make no compromises of grip and traction in snow or
on ice.
These tires feature the latest in tread design and compound technology
to provide winter traction for cars and light trucks without the inconvenience
of using metal tire studs. They trade a little handling and high speed capability
for excellent ice and snow traction.

All Winter Tires are branded with "Snowflake on the Mountain" symbol,
which means that they meet severe snow service requirements.
A dedicated Winter Tire provides approximately 85% better traction
than any all-season tire would be able to provide in snow....Read: 
In reading the tire survey results, a ranking of an 8 for snow traction
of an all-season is only relative to other all-season tires. In relative
terms to make my point, if the ranking system (scale of 0-10), were
so capable, this would realistically mean that an 8 for snow traction
of a dedicated winter tire would be about a 14.
Due to their unique tread compounds and handling capabilities
all Winter Tires must be used in sets of four.

.
.





*Smart*
• Bolt-on traction, confidence and control
• High quality, vehicle-specific, exact fitments
• All wheels manufactured using strict quality control standards
• Wheels meet or exceed all industry standards including TUV and JWL
• Protect your summer wheels from winter’s salt, slush and grime
• No “universal fit” or “dual bolt pattern” steel wheels


*Cost*-*Effective*, *Convenient*
• Easy, bolt-on installation before the first snow
• Inexpensive winter options make packages affordable
• Switch at your convenience (and at no cost) between your different
Tire & Wheel Packages: (race, snow, or street)
• All necessary hardware: Lugs Bolts, (We do not provide lug hdw, for wheels
using OEM Lugs). Center Caps, Hubcentric Rings, and Rubber Valve Stems
(where Applicable). Note: When purchasing only wheels, valve stems
are not typically included. Your local installer can install new
valves when you have your tires installed.
• Detailed Installation Instructions included
• Never pay for mount/re-mount again

 
*Professional Mount & Balance*
• Free scratchless mounting
• Free hidden weight balancing (Stick
on Weights on backside of wheel only)
• Free Hunter Road Force™ balancing

.
.

Steel Wheels
Winter Tire Tech
Winter Tire FAQ's
Winter Maintenance Tips
Winter Tire Survey Results
Alloy vs. Steel Wheels in Winter Tire & Wheel Packages

.










.

Golf r32
Touareg
Phaeton
337 / 20th AE / GLI
5X100 Bolt Pattern
Mk I, II, III / 4X100 Bolt Pattern






_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 8:45 AM 10-26-2006_


----------

